# Persuade Mrs Zaskar!



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Right guys, need some back up here! :wink: 
Next week, we're off for a week. No real itinery but after visiting the Airfield Rally, thought we'd give Lincolnshire a go. 
Trouble is, I've been on Eurotunnels web site this morning, and can get our 34footer across (and back  ) for about £180, including the cat!
So
In the blue corner is me, utterly gunning for a week in the Pas d Calais
and
In the red corner, is Mrs Zaskar who says cos it's been such a hectic month and we're both (admittedly) knackered, she doesn't want to do too many miles cos she's worried about me driving the bus.

I need some SERIOUS ammo to fire at her tonight........bring it on!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Paul

Go to France, the site MHF stayed at it is cracking and then go back to work for a paid rest   rather than resting in your own time


stew


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hide the cat, produce a kidnap note saying its being held in Pas d Calais, SORTED, Plus the forcast for that week here is Rain Rain Rain Rain Rain
:lol: Geo


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Mrs Zaskar (aka Ffiona)
You absolutely MUST go to France next week or your hubby (Paul) will suffer from terminal boredom and jump off the tallest cliff in Licolnshire.
If you do not take this message seriously then I will have no alternative than to send the boys round and give your feet a serious tickling session :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Hope this does it mate :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi it will probably rain in lincolnshire
terry


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Geo said:


> Hide the cat, produce a kidnap note saying its being held in Pas d Calais, SORTED, Plus the forcast for that week here is Rain Rain Rain Rain Rain
> :lol: Geo


Absolute CLASS!!!!!, love it!  L.O.L


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*France or Lincs*

Rename Gainsborough as Ganspette in the satnav.
Plan route.
Follow instructions.
Viola!!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Leave Mrs Z at home. Take me instead.

G


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I live in Lincolnshire and I can vouch for the rain...its coming down in bucketloads and forecast to continue adfinitum (well a long time anyway).

Come on Mrs Z get out and enjoy yourself, bit of fresh air do you good...and there are some lovely bargains to be had in French shops.....

Better still....you drive and make him sit in passenger seat...


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Paul,

Tell Fiona if she won't go to France then you will leave her behind at home.
AH, just remembered your rv is your home, sorry :? :lol: :? :lol: :? 

cheers Steve & Cath.


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Tell her there are cheap handbags and shoes in France, that should do it.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

In France you will get : better wine, better food and nicer men to look at !!!!!!!!!!! Mrs Z. won't need anymore reasons then those.  

Maddie


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

Easy:

1 Lincolnshire is full of big wooden buildings the undersides of which attract cats for months on end


2 France isn't


Which will she go for?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*France*

Hi Paul, I don't think for a minute that Ffiona will need toooo much persuading!


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello you lot, Mrs Zaskar here, ,thank you for all the wonderful reasons for visiting France, I shall I remember them all when we go for a 17 day holiday at the end of August...but some how Mr Zaskar forgot to mention that we were going then anyway !!!!!
Personally I am looking forward to the feet tickling due to be supplied by the guys Kands is to send round. It sounds worth staying home for as long as they are tall, dark handsome and rich... RV owners optional... 
ps any one know of any decent vineyards in Lincolnshire


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

zaskar said:


> ps any one know of any decent vineyards in Lincolnshire


Tesco have a nice wine section...

If you don't come to Lincolnshire next week, why not plan a long week in September when im hopefully running another aviation centre rally.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Nature made males dominant for a reason. It was to bring order to chaos and so the male has keen decision making attributes as well as inbuilt managerial qualities and this is enhanced by the ferocious hunter spirit which keeps you fed.

Therefore Mrs Z, you are trifling with Mother Nature if you disobey the natural laws of this planet. Remember your place. 8) You are but a female after all. (That should do it :roll: )


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Nature made males dominant ............... (That should do it :roll: )


NOT 'ALF!!!........I just can't wait to show her this one, ohhhhhh how she'll laff! 8)


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

You do like to live dangerously Pusser 8O


----------

